# 51moreFun: z-stickers?



## Leander Wyss (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi guys

Does anyone have any experiences with those Z-stickers from 51morefun.com? are the like cubesmith, because there are halfbright and fullbright sets aswell?

greez lw


----------



## linkin182 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes they are like cubesmith stickers. I bought 2 half bright sets and are excellent quality


----------



## Leander Wyss (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you  i just love this forum^^


----------



## Faz (Sep 12, 2011)

I like them. One thing though, the bright orange is a bit similar to the bright red/red.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought I already posted. A lot of my posts seem to go missing recently lol.
I liked them a lot, seem much better quality than cubesmith (cubesmith chipped easily) Z are for ZhanChi, G for GuHong, etc. Cut to fit the mould.
I can't use my main now, it has the same problem Faz pointed out and I mess up way too much.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Sep 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I thought I already posted. A lot of my posts seem to go missing recently lol.
> I liked them a lot, seem much better quality than cubesmith (cubesmith chipped easily) Z are for ZhanChi, G for GuHong, etc. Cut to fit the mould.
> I can't use my main now, it has the same problem Faz pointed out and I mess up way too much.


actually, Z is for Zhu, the name of the owner...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2011)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> actually, Z is for Zhu, the name of the owner...


 
Then me and Feliks are commenting on the wrong stickers.
Andy told me/us Z stickers were for ZhanChis, cut to perfectly fit. GuHong had a different mold so different stickers.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Then me and Feliks are commenting on the wrong stickers.
> Andy told me/us Z stickers were for ZhanChis, cut to perfectly fit. GuHong had a different mold so different stickers.


 
Then how come there is 6x6 Z stickers?


----------



## zbyxzh (Sep 13, 2011)

Z stickers was first released when ZhanChi came to market，and was cut to fit it perfectly，so lots of people thought “Z” is short for "ZhanChi". But actually it is for Zhu，the owner of z stickers.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Sep 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Then me and Feliks are commenting on the wrong stickers.
> Andy told me/us Z stickers were for ZhanChis, cut to perfectly fit. GuHong had a different mold so different stickers.


 
dont get me wrong. he did make different size for 3x3 sticker. for gu hong, zhanchi. Even for mf8 legend, alpha v (smaller corner) and alpha v feng. and many more.
but the Z is not stand for ZhanChi. That's why all his sticker has a "z" logo.


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jul 31, 2012)

where can i get these z stickers?


----------



## LNZ (Jul 31, 2012)

I brought half bright Z-sticker sets from 51morefun.com for a SS6 and a SS7 and they are good and apply easily.

Well worth the money.


----------



## Alex97 (Jul 31, 2012)

I wanted to buy some stickers from 51morefun, but now they don't accept paypal or mastercard. I don't know why.


----------



## LNZ (Jul 31, 2012)

They don't accept paypal but they do accept VISA debit or credit cards. I have just ordered a black Yuxin 11x11x11 cube as well as
as black MF8 FF 2x3x4 cuboid from them. As you guess I have a VISA debit card and have held one since early August 2001.

I was one of the very first Australians to have a VISA debit card at the time. Back them such card were considered "unworkable" to most banks.

I aim to be able to solve that 11x11x11 cube in less than two hours.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Aug 4, 2012)

Make an unboxing of it.


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 17, 2012)

I like their fluorescent red.


----------

